# Neat pillow



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I bought a baby travel neck pillow @ Marshall's which is good to use for top knot grooming. Cody getting settled down for grooming.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That IS a good idea!Cody looks so comfy.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, they are great for doing topknots...I use one, too..:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat that picture of your Cody is adorable:wub: what a good baby:wub:
I think I will buy one for Matilda, she's such a good girl when I groom her, she lays down and it's hard for me to see when putting the topknot in. Thanks


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

What a neat idea! Cute picture too! The way I do Leila's topknot, it doesn't take but a minute and she sits there so good. I guess we don't need one for that. But I wonder if she'd like one to sleep on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have the exact same thing in pink for Emma  Got mine from HomeGoods...works well!


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

I love it! Great idea!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Awe! :wub: Wook how comfies wittle Cody wooks!!


----------



## SA_GC (Oct 14, 2013)

Cuteness! and a great idea. Thanks.


----------

